# BAD kitty mom Super Kitty



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel such a bad Kitty Mom. Came home from work today. No sign of my sweet TigerLily who usually runs to meet me when I come in. After a search I find her in the wardrobe.  I had obviously shut her in this morning. I feel so bad. She wasnt even calling out amd didnt make any mess in the wardrobe . She seems fine but lesson learned to check kitties are visible before I go out to work. Anyone else willing to join me in confessing being a bad kitty Mom.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw, I bet they were happy to see you. I'm a kitty dad, so I guess I can't confess anything here


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My hubby likes to leave the pantry door open when he's getting his lunch together, well he closed the door, turned off the light and left for work one morning not realizing he'd locked Banjo in there! I got up a bit later, did my morning 'Head' count and was one short! I started calling, no answer! At this point two of my other cats went and sat in front of the pantry, both of them staring at me!! I thought hmmmm and opened the door and there he was!
Then he decided he'd Meow!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I did that years ago in my first appartment. My cat Maddie loved to sleep in the closet (which I knew, but it was a pretty big walk in closet and I had a bed in there for her), and I shut the door one morning (in a lack-of-coffee-induced haze). I came home from work and saw the door shut and opened it. She was still laying in her bed, happy as ever, no accidents (I think cats have some amazing alien bladder). After that I "disabled" the doorknob so it couldn't click closed and shut her in. 

I'm sure Tiger Lily has forgotten all about it.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Your not a bad kitty mom...you had an ooops. I too have a big pantry (why can't my closets be this deep!!) and gizmo runs when I open it...now marshall runs to it too. All of their good stuff is in there...food, treats, toys so I always have to watch to make sure I close it. I always say bye to mine with huggs and kisses...but running around trying to get out the door for work...very easy to happen!!! Don't be too hard on yourself...it happens to all of us at least onceatback


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I stepped on my cats tail the other day. I felt bad but lucky I didn't trip.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I've inadvertently locked Newton inside the bathroom, but fortunately, only brief moments, and not a whole-day-while-I-was-away-at-work kind of a situation. Usually, it's the middle of the night when I'm half asleep and need to use the toilet. A black cat in the dark is pretty much invisible. I'll hear meowing and scratching on the door 10 minutes later and have to drag myself up from my bed one more time to open the door for the kitten. 

Newton is the one who usually follows me around more often than not, so he's the one that tends to get locked in. Sometimes, he'll also get 'stuck' inside cupboards. Unlike his mom, he hasn't quite learned that he can push his way out. If somehow his cries don't get my attention, Newt will revert to mommy mode, and stand right beside the door Newton's locked in and give me an impatient look to alert me of the situation.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

GUILTY!!!! We've done that twice. Lucky has gotten left in the closet and the pantry, we leave at 6 a.m. and return at 6 p.m. so he is without food and water and litter box for 12 hours. He was such a good kitty there was no mess either time. Don't think it bothered him as much as it did me, now we do a search before we leave the house!!!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your kindness and sharing your stories so I know I'm not the only one.

Gizmo I love your description "I had an ooops" Gonna use that for sure. I normally do a big good bye and tell them to be good but this morning I was trying to put the trash out, whilst running late and heating their food to the right temperature. Such a pity in my attempt to do everything I didn't realize one was missing. I only have two so it should have been obvious. 

I made TigerLily's favourite roast chicken for dinner and gave her some extra . She is queen of the box at the moment and looking pretty pleased with herself. So maybe she's not too traumatised.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

This is why they plot their revenge

Hahahaha just kidding, she is fine


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Nala gets in the pantry and the linen closet pretty frequently. I just always double check if I've had the door to either open.

My rainbow bridge cat, Simon, got himself behind a large wardrobe/cabinet I had positioned in the corner of a room so there was a little triangle space behind it. He managed to jump up to the top of it and then jump down behind it. I got home from work and heard him meowing but could not find him, until I looked back there. It was too heavy for me to lift, or even drag, so I tried to find a neighbor to help. Of course no one was around. The wardrobe was filled with comic books so I started unloading all these hundreds of comic books until I got it down to a weight that I could drag it a few inches so Simon could squeeze out.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine get stuck all the time, sometimes my fault, sometimes my husband, sometimes the kids. We all feel bad, but no harm done. They don't stay stuck for long. I did kicked Winston accidentally the other day. I was going to the kitchen and he got in front of me, without me noticing. So I kicked him as I was walking. Poor baby runs under the table wondering what happened. I felt really bad about that.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

annegirl said:


> I feel such a bad Kitty Mom. Came home from work today. No sign of my sweet TigerLily who usually runs to meet me when I come in. After a search I find her in the wardrobe.  I had obviously shut her in this morning. I feel so bad. She wasnt even calling out amd didnt make any mess in the wardrobe . She seems fine but lesson learned to check kitties are visible before I go out to work. Anyone else willing to join me in confessing being a bad kitty Mom.


Been there.......done that! Now anytime I leave the house I do a head count.
I'm always driving family members crazy by saying look down before closing the fridge or shutting the washing machine! Got to cover all the bases right? Lol


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ohhhh I stepped on gizmos taill the other day  I felt horrible but ran over and told her sorry and petted her...she took my pets and then rubbed against me...forgiven?


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

So TigerLily hopped into the wardrobe this morning. Thankfully this time I noticed. Must not have been too traumatised of she's willing to jump back in. Super Kitty

Btw in case I haven't said it before I love my kitties


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

*locked in closet--missing cat*

I feel absolutely horrible!
Artie is usually by my side everywhere I go in the morning, as I get ready for work.
Yesterday, as I prepared for work, I could not find him. He has been finding different hiding spots around the house. No, he is not sick. In fact, he has been eating better and playing more.
I thought he was hiding and wanted to play, 'hide and seek'. I looked everywhere for him, even my closet--he loves closets...
I left the house, locked up--then returned cuz I knew something was not right.
I searched the apartment, my closet, called his name and nothing. I thought he was sleeping and did not want to be bothered.
I came home 11 hours later and called his name. As soon as I did--I heard him crying so loud!!! I did not know where it was coming from. He did not eat any food--no pee, etc..I still heard his cry.
Poor Artie was locked in the store room for 11 hours!!!! 
I feel like a bad mommy!!
He ran out, yelling at me. He ran around the apartment, yelling!
He did this for about 45 minutes! When I did get ahold of him and cuddled; he was purring his heart out! poor baby

I had gone in that closet for some water. ARtie must have snuck in there.. I always look for him when I close closet doors...

He ate a small can of food last night. nothing else--he usually has almost 3 small cans a day..He is a bit calmer, but not back to normal..
I hope the stress he went through will not show up as a bladder issue. Artie had iFLUTD earlier this year...he is still not eating much, or peeing......

Has anyone here done something like this????? I feel terrible..


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

HA!! Reminds me of the old joke about locking your spouse and your dog in the trunk of a car - when you open the trunk who will be happy to see you the most???!!

I locked Sam in a closet once overnight. Poor guy had pooped in there but not peed thank goodness. Today I have a sign on the door to do a head count before closing the door! Don't worry, he'll be fine and may never go near that door again!!


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol, happens in my house all the time, LOL!


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Confession time. About 40 years ago, one of 6 kittens managed to leap into the refrigerator behind my back. Since there were so many kittens, neither myself nor their owner (the term guardian was not in use then) noticed!

Next morning we heard a constant mewing, mewing, mewing. Couldn't figure out where it was coming from (the door mutes the sound very well).

Well, upon opening the refrigerator door (for normal reasons), this ball of fluff leaped out and landed on my shirt (claws out, like velcro) and started purring up a storm. There were paw prints in the butter, and its face was covered with butter. It goes without saying (but I will say it), we were very relieved and since no harm done, got to laughing about the paw prints.

Since getting my kittens, I've been very mindful of the refrigerator door.

BTW, my kitten's name is Artie.


----------

